# 4 year old has tiny bumps all over - what could it be?



## monkeybum

They are everywhere, his back, legs, everywhere. They are colorless, don't seem to itch or anything. I would say they look like acne if anything, but they are EVERYWHERE and don't ever seem to get pussy or red like I would think pimples would.

He started getting them about a year ago and they appear to have spread over the last year to his entire body.

Any idea what the heck it could be? It's a 6 month wait to get in to the dermatologist!

TIA


----------



## mummy marja

I don't know what they are either, but a lot of people in my family have them, including myself. They aren't usually everywhere, though--sometimes just the back of the arms. On DS it's his legs. I've had some luck with a really good moisturizer.


----------



## hottmama

It sounds like keratosis pilaris. My son has them on his arms and has since he was 2-3. I've read that flax seed oil or fish oil can help, but it's not a big deal for us. They usually get worse in the winter.


----------



## becoming

Yep, keratosis pilaris. I have it. It doesn't cause problems. You can squeeze them and get white material out, but they never get red like pimples. Weirdest thing ever.


----------



## CalaRei

Keratosis pilaris? Is THAT what that is? I get them all over, especially on the backs of my arms and my thighs.. I always kind of chalked it up to dried... ingrown skin? Because like you said, you can squeeze and get the little bits of skin out. Ew, sorry.

Anyhow. I find it really really helps if I have a good scrubbie for showers. Luffa, etc.


----------



## thriftyqueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
It sounds like keratosis pilaris. My son has them on his arms and has since he was 2-3. I've read that flax seed oil or fish oil can help, but it's not a big deal for us. They usually get worse in the winter.


Yes, this! My DS has them really bad in the winter especially and fish oil helps a lot.


----------



## CB73

It sounds like you've gotten the answer but I thought I'd share this:

My DS1 (5yo) and DH had identical non-itchy, skin colored bumps on the back of their upper arms. (DH grew up being told it was "chicken skin"







)

Our wonderful ND told me it is a vitamin A deficiency and sure enough, after eating sweet potatoes every day for 2 months, their bumps are nearly flat and gone.

Do a phone consult with an ND if you can (ours never even saw DS and knew); consider a needed supplement (or allergy)? Just a thought.


----------



## lovingbeingmom

Wow thanks for the info girls. I think I know the lumps you mean or little pimple like things.


----------



## frostysarah

Stupid question: when you say fish oil helps, do you mean to take it orally or apply it topically?

Thanks!


----------



## Mirzam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frostysarah* 
Stupid question: when you say fish oil helps, do you mean to take it orally or apply it topically?

Thanks!

Orally, but you really should use a high vitamin CLO like Greenpastures Blue Ice or Radiant Life Premier Quantum Norwegian CLO.


----------



## Labyrinth

Can you take your dc in to the primary care doctor??? I am going to guess it isn't something serious, but I would still rather be safe than sorry, kwim?

I had a strange recurring bumpy rash as a kid, kinda like pimples- there was some sort of cream they put on it. Steroid cream or antibiotic cream maybe??? Idk.


----------



## Jenn87

Hi im new and i am wondering about my 2 yr olds skin. he has really tiny bumps all over his body. what is it and what do i do. o n how do u get a boil 4m ur vaginal area where we get our hair at down there becuz i need it gne b4 the hysterectomy tuesday june 3rd.


----------

